# Woman falls pregnant whilst already pregnant!



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

The is on Yahoo news - go to homepage and you'll see it. They think she has conceived 2 babies around 2-3 weeks apart - and they would have 2 different due dates! They don't think they are twins as it looks like she ovulated again even though pregnant
www.yahoo.co.uk

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Can't find the article but amazing if this happened.  I've heard of similar before but it's incredibly rare !

N x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've heard of it when a woman had 2 uteruses as well!

http://news.uk.msn.com/odd-news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=149915138

here is the link to the story

\/links


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

So, does that make them twins if they are born on the same day? Would they be considered fraternal twins?


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

It said that if this rare event has happened they would not be considered twins as they are the result of 2 separate ovulation cycles. Strange! x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw this on my sky news page last week. If you were born the same day as your brother or sister would you not consider yourself a twin? Or would you wait til the 'I was born on the same day as my little brother' episode of Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Rah said:


> I saw this on my sky news page last week. If you were born the same day as your brother or sister would you not consider yourself a twin? Or would you wait til the 'I was born on the same day as my little brother' episode of Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, let me throw another weird one into the mix then - if you have 2 babies from the same batch of embies, but years apart (i.e you freeze some), are they fratenal twins - concieved in the same cycle?!!!??

teeeheee, this is fun!
PoD


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes - they are considered fraternal twins as from same ovulation!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just thought of another - if you have frozen eggs and they are fertilised years apart what would the relationship be? I would think they WOULDN'T be twins?


----------

